# Dog Lovers



## mhowlin (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi 
I am thinking of setting up a dog grooming salon and a doggy day care facility in the out skirts of Madrid? Is there many dog lovers within the ExPAT community in Madrid? 
I can't speak Spanish though so am concerned that this would hinder me ( I plan to learn it for sure!). I know Spain is going through a tough time but where isn't!
I would love to hear from any pet owners/ dog lovers for their opinion? 

Thanks


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mhowlin said:


> Hi
> I am thinking of setting up a dog grooming salon and a doggy day care facility in the out skirts of Madrid? Is there many dog lovers within the ExPAT community in Madrid?
> I can't speak Spanish though so am concerned that this would hinder me ( I plan to learn it for sure!). I know Spain is going through a tough time but where isn't!
> I would love to hear from any pet owners/ dog lovers for their opinion?
> ...


Hi and Welcome mhowlin

Madrid is not my area so cant comment unfortunately ... but Im sure someone will be along soon that has more knowledge of the area.

You are right that Spain is suffering at the moment, and unfortunately its usually the non essential items that people stop paying for when they are struggling for money ... and pets is certainly one of them. There was a report in the newspaper here recently about the massive increase in abandoned pets and those taken to the refuges by owners who can no longer look after them. But I suppose there are always people who truly love their animals and wouldnt consider sending them anywhere no matter how tough it was! and therefore also prepared to pay for grooming etc.

Madrid is probably more spanish than here on the coast! so not having the language may be a problem to you and limit your potential clientele .... but if you are learning thats a good start!

I had my dog clipped only this month and rang round 3 places for prices etc first ... the Spanish girl got the job who lives local to me and it cost me 25 euros for wash - clip - blow dry etc ..... Tasha smelt lovely!  The prices were all pretty similar ....

Best of luck
Sue :ranger:


----------



## mhowlin (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Sue

Yes you are right and thank you for your response. 
The reason I was thinking of Madrid was because I have a sister there ( she has just moved and loves it!!) plus I have spent the last 3 years doing courses in animal grooming/animal welfare/canine care etc... and volunteering in a dog shelter and I would really like to get out of the rat race and do something I really enjoy, learn a new language in the process and experience a new way of life. 
I love my own dog so much that I am saddened to think that when things get tough that animals get abandoned. I know its happening everywhere and is not unique to Spain. 
What type of dog is Tasha? Did you move with your dog or get her/him over in Spain? Where in Spain are you? 

Take care 
Mags 



Suenneil said:


> Hi and Welcome mhowlin
> 
> Madrid is not my area so cant comment unfortunately ... but Im sure someone will be along soon that has more knowledge of the area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mhowlin said:


> Thanks Sue
> 
> Yes you are right and thank you for your response.
> The reason I was thinking of Madrid was because I have a sister there ( she has just moved and loves it!!) plus I have spent the last 3 years doing courses in animal grooming/animal welfare/canine care etc... and volunteering in a dog shelter and I would really like to get out of the rat race and do something I really enjoy, learn a new language in the process and experience a new way of life.
> ...


Hi Mags

Tasha is a mini schnauzer / cocker cross - 8 months old and a gorgeous nightmare on 4 legs! lol ..... we got her here (been here for 5 years) .. we did bring our 2 siamese cats over from the UK and they settled immediately here in Spain ... but they are "house cats" so dont go outside anyway! except to sunbathe on the terrace anyway!

Good luck with your research and stay positive ..... you never know!

Sue


----------

